# Goose Egg Frittata With Pig Shots



## thirdeye (Jun 4, 2021)

I guess 'Breakfast' is the most fitting forum since this involves eggs even though we had breakfast for dinner  .  First I made pig shots which are a slice of sausage (for the bottom), bacon (which forms the shot glass) a filling of cream cheese, sour cream, BBQ rub, jalapenos and cheddar cheese, and a jalapeno ring for garnish. For the frittata I used goose eggs and a vegetable and cheese filling topped with sautéed mushrooms.

The sausage slices are 1/2" to 5/8" thick, and to get the bottom sealed to prevent leaks, they cook for about 30 minutes in direct contact with my griddle. Then they get racked for another 30 or 45 minutes while the bacon cooks. On a lot of bacon snacks, the thin bacon works better, but the thick bacon is needed for these. 






























Goose eggs equal 3 chicken eggs, but the yolks are huge, this makes anything you cook very rich and yellow.













Here is the filling







And here is the frittata going on the pit. Cook time is about 30 minutes at 300° and it is removed a little early so it finishes cooking in the hot skillet. When the edge starts to separate from the skillet, it's close. Right when they come off the pit, I sprinkled on some grated Parm.













So, I managed to get four of the five food groups on one plate.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks darn good. I could make a pig out of myself with those pig shots!
JIm


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks darn good. I could make a pig out of myself with those pig shots!
> JIm


Those guys are more filling than they appear.   I tried two kinds of beef sausage and the Hillshire Farm stayed moister.  Probably a little higher fat content.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 4, 2021)

Man, that looks absolutely delicious! Inspiring for sure. Thanks.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

Man I could get all into that breakfast! I take if you have geese?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Beautiful piece of work, huge Like! I make a artichoke frittata about once a month, learned how from my mama. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 4, 2021)

WOW!! Just wow....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Damn bud I need to be eating breakfast at your house!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks fantastic! Be like breakfast and a nap!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

THAT is a breakfast I could happily tie into.  Those pig shots look fantastic.
Gary


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for ALL the kind words.  And a *BIG* thanks for a ride on the carousel.  As always...




jcam222 said:


> Man I could get all into that breakfast! I take if you have geese?



Well no, I have some connections for farm eggs and my barber has a customer with geese.  With some horse trading I wound up with a brace of goose eggs. I 'm on the list for a couple more.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2021)

The first time I read the title I thought it said...Goose Egg Frittata and Pig SNOUTS! I thought, " Now THAT is an adventurous eater! "
The meal looks terrific! I've not tried Goose Eggs but we have a bunch of Chickens and a couple Ducks. The Duck Eggs are very good. ..JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 5, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The first time I read the title I thought it said...Goose Egg Frittata and Pig SNOUTS! I thought, " Now THAT is an adventurous eater! "
> The meal looks terrific! I've not tried Goose Eggs but we have a bunch of Chickens and a couple Ducks. The Duck Eggs are very good. ..JJ



Heheheee.  I was at a BBQ joint in St. Louis that had pig snouts (which they call 'snoots') on the menu and they have a texture similar to bacon.  The goose eggs have a tough shell.  I used a kitchen knife and a rubber hammer to smack them.... cutting the shell not just cracking it. 









						Pig snoot: St. Louis' other world-renowned BBQ dish
					

Andrew Zimmern called it one of his favorite BBQ dishes in the country. Have you given it a try?




					www.ksdk.com


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice meal anytime of day . Looks great . 
Never had snoots , but I worked with a guy that brought BBQ Listeners for lunch .


----------



## nicefly (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow sweet writeup!  Pig shots, first time hearing about them I will have to check that out.  Very nice overall. Inspired to get off my ass haha.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 5, 2021)

Outstanding!
We get some duck eggs in the spring before our supplier lets the hens go off to brood.
Duck eggs have a thick shell and tough membrane, too.


----------

